# Everything seemed 10 times faster when I woke up



## Dan33d (Oct 13, 2012)

It was like everything was going really fast and was on a 10 times speed up or something really werird sensation normal dp or something it was like my dad was saying everything really really fast and movement was really really fast?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I get these symptoms when; Tunnelvision/Panic-attack/Adrenaline rush.

I've had it before.


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, I have something like that, but it is only in my thoughts. It is like my mind is running incredibly fast that I have to really focus to be aware of my thoughts. Do you have it in that way? I have this feeling in the morning when I wake up...


----------



## Francesco (Oct 24, 2012)

I have experienced that a handful of times. I would look at a clock and it would seem like the second hand is going twice as fast as it should be. It's the worst experience of this whole thing for me. Hasn't happened in at least a couple years though.


----------

